# Finally! A real reason for me to get a blu-ray player!



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I can watch most movies in DivX or whatever and never be too bothered about sound quality. I mean, it's just a movie.

This changes everything!

http://www.amazon.com/Might-Get-Loud-Blu-ray/dp/B002RVZV9U


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I might be tempted to purchase this one, nice:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I started my Blu-ray music collection with this one:










And here's a link to one of the tracks.

Amazon.com : Entertainment : JBeck_Heap_DETAIL


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I started mine with david gilmour.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here was one of my earlier *Blu* Rays....amazing to view/hear in the Home Theater here...*Blue* Man Group...you see the connection...


----------

